# A Good Trailer For Delivering One Cord Of Wood??



## big g (Aug 24, 2008)

do youguys recomend any trailors for delivering wood. im tired of goingwith a half cord at a time. it doesnt have to be a dump style. im not really familar with these because i usually make two trips to deliver a cord i sellabout twelve cord a year locally justtrying to find the easist and cheapest way to deliver. thanks for any replies guys


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Aug 24, 2008)

A trailer is the cheapest, but far from the easiest way. Backing it into the tight spots that some customers have can be a real pain. Been there, done that. I use a F450 with a dump bed that holds 2 cords now.


----------



## Ductape (Aug 24, 2008)

I bought a nice used 7000 lb. Bri-Mar dump trailer for my own firewood. I added some PT wooden side extensions, but to the top of the steel sides is 120 cu ft (6x10x2). It has been one of the best investments i've ever made. Unloading is as simple as pushing a button.


----------



## big g (Aug 24, 2008)

ductape thats s great setup just whatim looking for if you dont mind what does something like that go for used.


----------



## Ductape (Aug 24, 2008)

It was only towed by a little old lady to church on Sundays! I'd say if you shop around, you can find one like mine in the $2000-2500 range. Maybe less if you're patient. Its alot if you are paying for it with a few cord a year. When i started burning wood years ago i had a little Nissan shortbed. Great on gas, but it used t take me four or more trips to bring home the same amount of wood i get in one trip now. I couldn't buy new, finances wouldn't allow. I assure you i've gotten my money back on this trailer already !!


----------



## big g (Aug 24, 2008)

yea thats really nice trailer i have an f150 six foot bed with rails on it and i hand stack it but the extra trip stinks i guess ill stick it out this year i didnt realize those tailers were that much but they sure are nice. thanks for the help ductape


----------



## KMB (Aug 25, 2008)

Ductape said:


> I bought a nice used 7000 lb. Bri-Mar dump trailer for my own firewood. I added some PT wooden side extensions, but to the top of the steel sides is 120 cu ft (6x10x2). It has been one of the best investments i've ever made. Unloading is as simple as pushing a button.



What do you use to pull that trailer?

Kevin


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 25, 2008)

DT,

I have a 2500 Cummins and a 6x12 landscaping trailer which I can easily get over a cord on, but the trailer is not ideal. I do have some landscaping equipment so having a low deck and quick/functional equipment gate is a must. I've been toying with buying a dump trailer similar to your (although either a 6x12 or 6x14) which would serve both duties. My only concern is I haven't seen many dump trailers with real equipment gates (other than the crappy pull out ramps which won't work for me). 

Anyway, I can't really tell by your pictures, but it looks like you have a traditional equipment gate on yours. I also notice it looks like you've reengineered the hinges on the sides... can you please explain what you've done and maybe post a pic or two of the gate?

Thanks!


BTW, expect to pay over $2K for a used 6x10 dump trailer and $3.3k+ for a 6x12. 6x14+ usually go for $5k+ or so. If you think this is a lot of money, go get a quote on a new one... they are EXPENSIVE!


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 25, 2008)

I would say any trailer would be a good trailer .. even if it double your capacity.

Keep you eye on the local lists and you'll find some good deals. I paid $1500 for a 6.5'x16' Tandem trailer, I slapped some sides on it and I'm laughing.. (just need a 4WD truck so I stop getting stuck!! )


----------



## ms310 (Aug 25, 2008)

Picked up a 7x10 dump trailer a guy built for 1500 he never used it! Built it and couldnt get the hydrulics to work  I went to tractor supply bought a $275 cylinder some hoses, lowered the hinge point on the push of the cylinder and we were rocking! I looked for a year before i found that trailer, and then i had to drive 3 hours to get it hauled it back home on a sunday with no lights or plates. But, i am sure glad i did it saves alot of running one face cord at a time is now 4 face cord, or whatever the client orders. Saves alot in gas! We also run a 8x16 dump with 3' sides on it holds 7.5 face cord, saves alot of time and money.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought a poor mans trailer, a 6x16 tandem with 16 inch sides. Have to load in manually and of course offload by hand but I can haul a lot of wood with it.
I paid 900 bucks brand new.
If you went this route, you can save a few bucks, the only thing that I would recommend is have brakes installed. Fully loaded with a cord and half is a lot to stop regardless of what you are pulling it with. I have a Dodge Dakota and there have been a few times that have added to my gray hair when it came to needing to stop in a hurry.
Works great for pulling wood into the trailer though with a winch, the bed sits low to the ground and I made a steel ramp 4ft wide and 8ft long.
Just a poor mans option.


----------



## big g (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks avalancher and everyone else for the info


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Aug 25, 2008)

I just bought a 7x12 for 1295.00 (farm use) No dump but it will work for me i'm sure. It has a spring assisted lift tailgate.


----------



## big g (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah i dont really nead a dump but it would be nice


----------



## Tesen (Aug 26, 2008)

I found a cheap 5x10 landscaping trailer, nice rear gate, solid deck. I just put 3ft sides on it, loaded I get around a cord/just over. Since I am either hauling with a Dodge Grand Caravan, or my four banger Ford Ranger (4wd) it holds about the right weight/load.

Tes


----------



## Mike Van (Aug 26, 2008)

Bill, unless you have other uses for a trailer, buying a new one for 12 cord would really hurt the $$$$$$ profits. Maybe a smaller used one? Half cord on the truck & half on the trailer?


----------



## 046 (Aug 26, 2008)

one cord is not a very hard requirement to meet.. 

most any tandem axle trailer will work once you put up sides. 
it's really important to find a trailer with brakes. it's not what you can pull, but what you can stop. 

stay away from mobile home axles ... 

5 lug axle = 3,500 lb rating 
6 lug = 5,000 lb
8 lug = 7,000 lb 

condition of tires limits what your trailer will handle. 

deals pop up on craigslist all the time... the really good deals go quick... sometimes within minutes...

took me 6+ months of searching before I found mine.... a tandem axle trailer with brakes and 7k lbs axles. 

went to look at a trailer with HD axles... it was Heavy Duty and cheap... but way too ugly! (home built) ... got to talking with the owner... who just happen to have another trailer stored at his fathers place 150 miles away... 

drove down and picked trailer up right away... 
exactly what I was looking for ... 18ft with dove, tandem 7k axles with brakes, like new 10 ply truck tires, good floor, 2 5/16 ball, frame mounted jack, etc ... the entire trailer was in excellent condition ... paid $1,650... one of the best buys ever!


----------



## Ductape (Aug 26, 2008)

Kevin, I pull the trailer with my 97 F-350 Powerstroke/Automatic. With the trailer maxed out and all my gear plus a little wood in the truck, i can set the cruise control on the highway @ 63 and barely notice the trailer is back there. You could certainly get away with alot less truck with my trailer though.







Wet1, I made the tailgate into a swing-away. I can pull the pins so it can be dropped down also. The gate is in progress. Its the original gate that i added angle and mesh to the top to bring it up to the height of the sides. I planned to make it into a ramp gate, since the tractor i had at the time would fit in the trailer. My current tractor won't fit...... so i haven't been in a hurry to make it work as a ramp also. The four steel plates for the hinges i had cut at a local steel shop with their plasma. The rest i fabbed up at home with steel i had hanging around. I looked at a couple trailers with split/swing-away gates to get an idea of how to make it so the tailgate swings around and rests pretty flat against the right fender when its open. Only drawback i see is i can't open the gate with anything in the way on the right side within six feet. Sometimes i have to open the gate first, then back into the spot i want to load/unload. No big deal though. I really would have liked a ten, or twelve thousand pound trailer.... probably 6x12, but this one was too good of a deal to pass up.\


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks DT, that's exactly what I wanted to see.


----------



## KMB (Aug 26, 2008)

Ductape said:


> Kevin, I pull the trailer with my 97 F-350 Powerstroke/Automatic. With the trailer maxed out and all my gear plus a little wood in the truck, i can set the cruise control on the highway @ 63 and barely notice the trailer is back there. You could certainly get away with alot less truck with my trailer though.



Nice truck! Nice truck and trailer set-up.

Kevin


----------



## iCreek (Aug 26, 2008)

These dumpbed trailers do work nice, and I bet getting a cord in them would not be a problem at all. Here is a picture from last winter when we had ours loaded down picking up some small stuff after an afternoon of cutting fence lines.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 26, 2008)

046 said:


> it's really important to find a trailer with brakes. it's not what you can pull, but what you can stop.



+1. I see a lot of people on various forums yapping about how much trailer they can pull with undersized vehicles, and never give a thought to STOPPING the thing.



046 said:


> 18ft with dove, tandem 7k axles with brakes, like new *10 ply truck tires*, good floor, 2 5/16 ball, frame mounted jack, etc ... the entire trailer was in excellent condition ... paid $1,650... one of the best buys ever!





Fabulous deal!  

Pay attention to tires, folks. They are every bit as important as the axle.


----------



## Tesen (Aug 27, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> +1. I see a lot of people on various forums yapping about how much trailer they can pull with undersized vehicles, and never give a thought to STOPPING the thing.
> 
> That is why I stuck with a smaller trailer for my Ranger and Caravan. I could probably pull two cord of wood with my Grand Caravan, but a) That is a lot of weight, b) A lot of stress on the tranny, c) Probably burn up my rotors and pads if I had to stop in any great hurry if I managed to stop fully at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## mga (Aug 28, 2008)

i use two.....the smaller one i tow with my van for small loads and the larger one we tow with my son's truck...


















the small one is a converted boat trailer. the bed tilts and i left the winch on it to drag logs up on. i've had quite a few logs on that thing without a problem. the 4 x 8 bed is perfect for logs, drywall, plywood etc etc


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Wet1 said:


> DT,
> 
> I have a 2500 Cummins and a 6x12 landscaping trailer which I can easily get over a cord on the combo, but the trailer is not ideal. I do have some landscaping equipment so having a low deck and quick/functional equipment gate is a must. I've been toying with buying a dump trailer similar to your (although either a 6x12 or 6x14) which would serve both duties. My only concern is I haven't seen many dump trailers with real equipment gates (other than the crappy pull out ramps which won't work for me).



Well the early bird gets the worm...

Picked up a 2006 7x14x2 14k GVW dump trailer for $4k today! This thing is BIG and it's in great shape, I might have to mod the old Cummins to pull this baby when loaded up! It has the optional 7k axles and home made 4' side extensions constructed out of 2x12s, making the bed 6' tall. I know I don't need six foot sides on it, so I'll probably either remove the side extensions all together or cut them down to 12" extensions. I'm thinking the trailer is probably plenty big for my needs w/o the extensions, plus I could probably throw them on if needed for hulling a lot of brush. Tires, brakes, etc are like new. Only real problem with it is one of two equipment ramps is missing... Kind of stinks as it would be nice to have the set, but I can fab one up at some point. As I mentioned above, I'd like to build a beaver tail gate for it as well, but it's going to be a while before I have a chance to do this, like sometime next year!

Anyway, the guy had listed it on Thursday just after noon. I sent him an email about 30 mins after it was listed, but I never head back from him. I noticed the listing was pulled by the next morning so I figured it sold. Today I wake up and check my email and the seller had responded about 2 minutes before hand. I instantly called him at the provided number and told him I'll take it based on his verbal description. He said he got over 15 emails on it within the first few hours of it being listed so he pulled the listing and was just now getting around to contacting people. Guess I was the lucky early bird today...


----------



## 046 (Aug 30, 2008)

nice snag! 2x 7k axles with brakes is the deluxe setup!!

the really good deals are gone within minutes....
anymore one has to keep an eagle eye on craigslist to have half a chance at the killer deals...



Wet1 said:


> Well the early bird gets the worm...
> 
> Picked up a 2006 7x14x2 14k GVW dump trailer for $4k today! This thing is BIG and it's in great shape, I might have to mod the old Cummins to pull this baby when loaded up! It has the optional 7k axles and home made 4' side extensions constructed out of 2x12s, making the bed 6' tall. ~
> 
> Anyway, the guy had listed it on Thursday just after noon. I sent him an email about 30 mins after it was listed, but I never head back from him. I noticed the listing was pulled by the next morning so I figured it sold. Today I wake up and check my email and the seller had responded about 2 minutes before hand. I instantly called him at the provided number and told him I'll take it based on his verbal description. He said he got over 15 emails on it within the first few hours of it being listed so he pulled the listing and was just now getting around to contacting people. Guess I was the lucky early bird today...


----------



## Ductape (Aug 30, 2008)

Post us a couple pics of that rig ! Thats what i really wanted for a trailer, but never found one i could afford. That sucker must be pretty heavy even empty. No doubt you'll be able to get a couple cord in that puppy !


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 30, 2008)

046 said:


> nice snag! 2x 7k axles with brakes is the deluxe setup!!
> 
> the really good deals are gone within minutes....
> anymore one has to keep an eagle eye on craigslist to have half a chance at the killer deals...


Thanks!

You got that right, the competition is getting almost as bad as on eBay!


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ductape said:


> Post us a couple pics of that rig ! Thats what i really wanted for a trailer, but never found one i could afford. That sucker must be pretty heavy even empty. No doubt you'll be able to get a couple cord in that puppy !



I'll try to get a couple of quick pis for you over the next couple of days. 

When I saw the trailer my first thought was "hmmm, that's a little bigger than I envisioned!" She's pretty heavy, probably a little over 4500 lbs empty with the side extensions on it. I certainly knew I was pulling something substantial when I left the sellers driveway. Not bad rolling down the hwy, but a little slow coming out of the hole... she'll be a tough pull with 2 cords of oak in her!


----------



## STLfirewood (Aug 31, 2008)

That's the same size dump I pull. If you have 4ft sides you can throw 2 cord in it without stacking. I pull mine with a cummins also. When I use my old truck I put 2 cord on the trailer and one on the truck. It'sreally slow out of the whole like that. Nice find on the trailer you'll love it. If it's your first dump you'll wish you got it years ago.

Scott


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's a quick pic I grabbed with my phone yesterday. The trailer sure doesn't look nearly as big in the pic, but everyone who has seen it has said the same thing... damn, that thing is huge! As a matter of fact, I bought the wife a 930 Cabriolet a couple of years ago which she only drives in the summer. It sits outside all winter under a car cover (the garage is full with my stuff) and it kind of clutters up the driveway since it's not being used for about 6 months out of the year. She asked me yesterday if we could put a top on the trailer and store her car inside the trailer for the winter. I laughed, but after taking a couple of measurement, it will fit no problem! I might even do this as it would offer better protection for the car and also unclutter the driveway.  

Sadly, the small lot of trees I'm clearing now isn't really accessible with this trailer, pretty much a truck only deal because of the terrain. Even worse, this will probably be just about all the cutting I'm going to have time to do this year. Oh well, I guess my new toy will still get put to use next year... plus that gives me a little time to do a few mods to the old Cummins so she can pull her like a champ.


----------



## SWI Don (Sep 2, 2008)

My brother uses one of these to haul away trees. It leaves a big loaf of tree debris. It works great for trees but doesn't have enough hydraulics to lift a load of dirt/gravel. They pull it with an F450 4x4 and it needs it.







I'd like to find a 7x14 myself. 

Don


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, now that's a dump trailer your brother has there, goose-neck and everything! What will that thing carry? It would need a beefy hydraulic system to dump a load of stone or dirt of that size. What does your brothers F-450 have in it to pull that kind of load? My buddy has a F-350 with the 7.3 diesel in it and I have a 12v Cummins, I don't think either would have the snot to pull a trailer like your brothers all loaded up with stone or dirt. Hell, I know my 12v is going to have a hard time pulling my 7x14 when it gets loaded up with 10k lbs in her. I'm thinking it might be time for a 4" exhaust, injectors, and a couple other things to give her some more grunt... but even with that, I still don't know that it would pull a trailer like your brothers all loaded up with dirt... that's one serious trailer!


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 3, 2008)

Wet1 said:


> Wow, now that's a dump trailer your brother has there, goose-neck and everything! What will that thing carry? It would need a beefy hydraulic system to dump a load of stone or dirt of that size. What does your brothers F-450 have in it to pull that kind of load? My buddy has a F-350 with the 7.3 diesel in it and I have a 12v Cummins, I don't think either would have the snot to pull a trailer like your brothers all loaded up with stone or dirt. Hell, I know my 12v is going to have a hard time pulling my 7x14 when it gets loaded up with 10k lbs in her. I'm thinking it might be time for a 4" exhaust, injectors, and a couple other things to give her some more grunt... but even with that, I still don't know that it would pull a trailer like your brothers all loaded up with dirt... that's one serious trailer!



Those 450's usually pull a lot better because of the gears they have. Some came with 4:88 and 5:13 gears. Put that behind a diesel and you will move whatever you want. I can't believe how much better my BIL's Cummins pulls with 4:10 gears over my fathers with 3:55 (same year truck) Stopping and handling that thing full of dirt would be a chore.

Scott


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 3, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Those 450's usually pull a lot better because of the gears they have. Some came with 4:88 and 5:13 gears. Put that behind a diesel and you will move whatever you want. I can't believe how much better my BIL's Cummins pulls with 4:10 gears over my fathers with 3:55 (same year truck) Stopping and handling that thing full of dirt would be a chore.
> 
> Scott



Good point on the gearing, that makes a big difference. Being a goose-neck, I'm sure that thing would handle a lot better than a bumper pull. Nice rig he has there!


----------



## SWI Don (Sep 3, 2008)

It's way overloaded when you have much dirt in it. We had a small hump in the back and it still strained some getting dumped. If you get it too full it will not dump at all and you get to shovel it off. :censored: It does fine hauling tree debris, you can pack it in, that's what they bought it for.

The F450 has a 7.3 diesel in it with an automatic. I believe the engine is stock and the tranny is a full tilt build. They blew it once and had them do the full upgrade on it. The F450 is a quite a bit more truck than a F350. They run 19.5" tires on them.

When they first got the trailer they were pulling it with a 2003 Chevy 1 ton single rear with a 8.1 liter big block. The F450 handles it a lot better.


Don


----------



## 046 (Sep 7, 2008)

here's a 12ft dump trailer for $2500 on craigslist, boston
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/grd/830406742.html
-----------------------

12 Foot Dump Trailer - $2500 (Melrose)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-09-06, 4:46PM EDT


2001 Crosley Dump trailer. Interior box dimensions-6' wide x 12' long x 4' tall.
Sides of box are 2'-0 tall with and additional 2'0 wood extensions. Rear swing out doors on rear. 8000 lb. dump capacity. 2 5/16 coupling ball with 7 way round plug for trailer brakes and lights. Title in hand. Custom made steel loading ramps are included with trailer. Trailer and ramps have loaded and hauled Bobcat and mini excavator. Great trailer for contractor.


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 8, 2008)

^ That's a pretty good buy at $2500 for a 6x12 assuming everything is in good condition.


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wet1 said:


> Picked up a 2006 7x14x2 14k GVW dump trailer for $4k today! This thing is BIG and it's in great shape, I might have to mod the old Cummins to pull this baby when loaded up! It has the optional 7k axles and home made 4' side extensions constructed out of 2x12s, making the bed 6' tall. I know I don't need six foot sides on it, so I'll probably either remove the side extensions all together or cut them down to 12" extensions. I'm thinking the trailer is probably plenty big for my needs w/o the extensions, plus I could probably throw them on if needed for hulling a lot of brush. Tires, brakes, etc are like new. *Only real problem with it is one of two equipment ramps is missing... Kind of stinks as it would be nice to have the set, but I can fab one up at some point. * As I mentioned above, I'd like to build a beaver tail gate for it as well, but it's going to be a while before I have a chance to do this, like sometime next year!




I got a call from the previous owner today, he said he found my other ramp for the dump trailer. I'm glad because I was dreading having to take the time to collect the materials and build a second ramp. The bad part is I have to drive a couple of hours each way to pick it up. Guess I'll be picking that up in the VW (diesel) rather than the truck...


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Sep 16, 2008)

If your deliveries are close to you, and you have a Tractor, this is what I use. I modified an old Manure Spreader. I took out the Rear Beater System, and left the Apron in, and it works the same as a walking floor. Bruce


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Sep 16, 2008)

As I unlaod the wood from the rear, and pile it away, and once I can't reach the wood any more, I put the PTO of the Tractor in gear, and the Apron of the spreader, brings the wood back to me, and once the wood reaches the back of the spreader agian, I just turn off the PTO, until I can't reach the wood again. I then repeat with the Starting up the Apron, and shutting it off, until the load is all off. Bruce.


----------



## rx7145 (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is my new toy. Just picked it up today. 80"x12' 10,400lbs GVW


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 23, 2008)

rx7145 said:


> Here is my new toy. Just picked it up today. 80"x12' 10,400lbs GVW



Very nice, that's exactly what I was originally looking for. I ended up getting a 7x14 x 14k gvw because I found one at a good price, but I suspect the 12' would have probably been a better fit for me due to space constraints. 

I'm sure you're going to love your new dump trailer... and wonder how you ever did without one!


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 23, 2008)

Dump trailers are very handy indeed, and low boys can be driven into easily as well. Even if you are loading manually, its great to get home, press a button, and drive away. Or, work from the end, taking off the rounds, onto the splitter, and tipping the box so the remainder slides to the end, then keep splitting, never lifting a round that way. Similar to a walking bed described earlier.


----------



## rx7145 (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is a action shot:


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice! I'll bet it felt good looking in the rear view mirror and seeing all that wood being taken home safely in one trip, then getting to push the "button" to unload... priceless.  

We threw 10k of stone in the back of mine last weekend (x2), it was soooooo nice not having to shovel it out by hand. Just push the button and watch it all fall to back to earth.


----------



## rx7145 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wet1 said:


> Nice! I'll bet it felt good looking in the rear view mirror and seeing all that wood being taken home safely in one trip, then getting to push the "button" to unload... priceless.
> 
> We threw 10k of stone in the back of mine last weekend (x2), it was soooooo nice not having to shovel it out by hand. Just push the button and watch it all fall to back to earth.



It sure was! I can haul almost two cords in the trailer alone. More if I load the truck down


----------



## tom395xp (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's my cheap red neck trailer out of a manure spreader :greenchainsaw:



http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=78695&stc=1&d=1222363724


----------



## Philbert (Sep 25, 2008)

tom395xp said:


> Here's my cheap red neck trailer out of a manure spreader



Looks like a very practical, 'thrifty' modification.

What's the second hitch ball for - do you pull a train of these?

Philbert


----------



## tom395xp (Sep 25, 2008)

I pull my small trailer with my log splitter inside it and my four wheeler in the back of my truck! So yes it dose look like a circus is going by!:chainsawguy:


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 25, 2008)

great thread folks just great...
love the trailers and the diffiernt thoughts on them. love the poop spreaders, great idea on unloading.

i/we are planning on a 'real' trailer eventualy, but i purchased this 18' car hauler with brakes on both axles for only $500.00 about 10yrs ago, I had to so some minor repair work and last spring i finaly scrapped the car tires and replaces with 5 new 'trailer' tires. MUCH better to haul this kind of weight..
poor man's trailer but it works.

as you can see it has been through a few changes, and with the final sides on last spring the wife can haul wood and not worry about logs falling off the trailer, which happened once to many times. some one made a comment about my 'car trailer/wood hauler' but hey price is right for now 

oh and the ramps out the back make rolling those rounds up on the trailer SO much easier, and with it soooo low to the ground...although it's been know to drag on a few trips...

before the sides.






the hillbilly wagon....






tractor, splitter and trailer, the only way to haul wood. and the truck was full, not sure it was worth the 2hr round trip for this load, was free but not worth it......






new sides work sooooo much better to keep the logs on.


----------



## KMB (Sep 26, 2008)

tom395xp said:


> Here's my cheap red neck trailer out of a manure spreader :greenchainsaw:



Nothing wrong with that trailer. Nice job.

BTW, that's a bunch of wood on that trailer. What is the truck you're pulling it with?

Kevin


----------



## KMB (Sep 26, 2008)

dsm382 said:


> great thread folks just great...
> love the trailers and the diffiernt thoughts on them. love the poop spreaders, great idea on unloading.
> 
> i/we are planning on a 'real' trailer eventualy, but i purchased this 18' car hauler with brakes on both axles for only $500.00 about 10yrs ago, I had to so some minor repair work and last spring i finaly scrapped the car tires and replaces with 5 new 'trailer' tires. MUCH better to haul this kind of weight..
> ...



I also use a tandem axle (with brakes) car hauler (borrowed) with wood sides I made for it. The trailer has a 2' dovetail and it drags just a little when I'm turning off the highway into my yard. The dovetail and pull-out ramps are nice for rolling the big pieces up, but I don't like the dovetail dragging even though it is minimal. I don't have enough truck (yet) for a proper dump trailer, so I'll be looking to get my own car hauler (like the borrowed one but without a dovetail). I have thought about a regular utility trailer with the low sides, but using my higher homemade wood sides would be better for me. And I could take off the sides and use the trailer for whatever else including hauling my "future" 4 wheeler and "future" large garden/utility/subcompact tractor with front end loader and...the list goes on.  

Kevin


----------



## tom395xp (Sep 30, 2008)

KMB said:


> Nothing wrong with that trailer. Nice job.
> 
> BTW, that's a bunch of wood on that trailer. What is the truck you're pulling it with?
> 
> Kevin



I'm pulling it with the best of coarse Ford F250 Diesel 6.0L Ha! Ha!


----------



## im2tall (Sep 30, 2008)

I had the same problem only mine was going to town with 1 cord, gas prices eating my profit so I got a dump trailer to go with the dump truck. I'm selling a bit more than you (56 cords in Sept, 1/3 of last years sales and since the wife now runs the Chomper....but that's another story) but a trailer would be highly recomended. Even the hassle of disconnecting the trailer to dump the truck is worth it. As the others have said, keep watching and you will find the deal that fits your pocket book. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## jetskiman (Sep 30, 2008)

Just sold a 7.5x16 with 4' sides for $600 to a buddy so I could buy a 8X20 dump for $3000 need to build some sides but it should work great. I was going to build one but this was cheaper than the materals to build it (this trailer is built like a tank). I still need a winter project so I might build a trailer to sell. Any one interested I might build it to you specs....


----------

